# Réveil qui parle ?



## Sonny972 (19 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous.

Je cherche une application réveil qui parle, un peu comme _News Alarm HD Talking Alarm Clock_, mais en français. Une telle application existe-elle ?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2011)

Sonny972 a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Je cherche une application réveil qui parle, un peu comme _News Alarm HD Talking Alarm Clock_, mais en français. Une telle application existe-elle ?



A part ma femme , je ne vois pas.
Je peux te la prêter, si tu veux : tu verras, c'est vite lassant, un réveil qui parle.
Y a plein de réveils qui font radio, qui jouent la musique que tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Moi, j'ai des gosses.
Mai je les prête pas.
Désolé.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, j'ai des gosses.
> Mai je les prête pas.
> Désolé.



Oui, mais ça, c'est les accessoires qui vont avec la femme. Les tiens te réveillent en parlant 
Moi, c'est passé direct du hurlement au silence de Sioux, des fois qu'on les repèrerait devant la télé à 7h00 en train de regarder Teletoon...

Bon, sinon, pour rester dans le sujet et essayer d'être un peu constructif, il y a VoxClock, mais avec des fonctions très limitées...
Si quelqu'un connaît quelque chose d'autre en français, je passe la main.


----------



## Sonny972 (20 Avril 2011)

Bah bigdidou, ça dépend. Ta femme, elle est jeune ? Si oui, tu peux déjà lui acheter un billet pour les Caraïbes 

Sinon, VoxClock donne l'heure. Je suis plus à la recherche d'un Jarvis à la Iron Man. Ou plutôt celle qui parle au réveil de la maitresse d'un soir dans le film (le 1). M'enfin, après de multiples recherches, je commence à relativiser. Si un telle application existait, je le saurais et l'achèterais. Meme à 20&#8364;.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2011)

Dans ce cas, qu'est-ce qui t'empêche de te procurer/fabriquer (en toute légalité et tout ça...) les fichiers son que tu veux entendre au réveil et utiliser un réveil qui les "jouera" à l'heure voulue ? 
Ou alors, je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu cherches...


----------



## Sonny972 (20 Avril 2011)

"Bonjour. Nous sommes le 21 avril 2011. Il est 8h00. Les prévisions météo du jour : il fera 32 degré à l'ombre. Le temps sera dégagé."

Même ta femme, elle ne le fait pas ça XD. 
Si seulement les développeurs lisaient MacG


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2011)

Sonny972 a dit:


> "Bonjour. Nous sommes le 21 avril 2011. Il est 8h00. Les prévisions météo du jour : il fera 32 degré à l'ombre. Le temps sera dégagé."
> 
> Même ta femme, elle ne le fait pas ça XD.
> Si seulement les développeurs lisaient MacG



OK, j'avais mal compris. Tu cherches vraiment un clone francophone de New alarm HD.
Effectivement, j'avais trouvé il y a quelques mois le principe intéressant, mais l'horloge ignoble (c'est ce truc orangé, c'est ça ?) et, comme toi, l'absence de français m'avait fait passer mon chemin. 
A priori, il n'y a rien de tel en français sur l'App Store, mais avec en moyenne 690 nouvelles iApps par jour , qui sait vraiment ?


----------

